# Otos not longer eating diatoms/algae



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Maybe they just need time to digest. My otos are completely different from my SAE, the SAE are fat and eat constantly, where the otos will eat a ton then stop for a while to digest.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

sohankpatel said:


> Maybe they just need time to digest. My otos are completely different from my SAE, the SAE are fat and eat constantly, where the otos will eat a ton then stop for a while to digest.


I'd think that three weeks would be more than enough time. The diatoms are noticeably worse, so I don't think they are doing quite as much eating as they were before. I don't see them out and about as much as I did before either.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

hachi said:


> I'd think that three weeks would be more than enough time. The diatoms are noticeably worse, so I don't think they are doing quite as much eating as they were before. I don't see them out and about as much as I did before either.


If you don't see them, that is pretty normal. I haven't seen all 4 of mine at the same time since I got them. They have stopped for 3 weeks! Are they still eating or are they not eating, otos have a distinct potbelly when well fed.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

sohankpatel said:


> If you don't see them, that is pretty normal. I haven't seen all 4 of mine at the same time since I got them. They have stopped for 3 weeks! Are they still eating or are they not eating, otos have a distinct potbelly when well fed.


I assume they are still eating. Haven't had any deaths, and they are all super fat. Just surprised that the diatoms are taking over again.


----------



## rhor (Aug 27, 2014)

Have your water conditions changed at all? maybe its not an issue of the otos not eating enough, but rather an increase in diatoms to the point they cant even eat it all! Also, i would simply stop feeding the otos. when they cant find any zucchini, where will they turn? hopefully, back to the diatoms.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

rhor said:


> Have your water conditions changed at all? maybe its not an issue of the otos not eating enough, but rather an increase in diatoms to the point they cant even eat it all! Also, i would simply stop feeding the otos. when they cant find any zucchini, where will they turn? hopefully, back to the diatoms.


That's possible. I don't know if my city changes water supplies at different points in the year. I actually use half RO and half tap, since the tap water is so hard. I'll skip the zucchini. Thank you for the help!


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

hachi said:


> Hello. I've got silicates in my water supply, so I have diatoms constantly. I thought this would be great for a group of otos. I got six about three months ago. They kicked butt on the diatoms, and all six are still alive. I supplement their algae with zucchini slices once a week, which they also enjoy.
> 
> In the last three or four weeks I've noticed that they aren't really doing much work on the diatoms any more. They are still fat, and look healthy. They just seem to have gotten lazy. Last week I skipped the zucchini, thinking maybe I was over-feeding them, but I didn't noticed any difference.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!


Looks like were in the same boat but i have three in my 29 "going to get 2 or 3 more tomorrow" but mine look pretty lazy also. I see them but there mostly just laying around on the plants. They have huge bellies but I don't seem them doing much of any thing any more. I usually give them an algae wafer just as a little easy treat but the last time I gave them they didn't even touch it and the follow day or so I saw it there starting to get moldy. so I wont be feeding them any wafers for a little while. I just think there super filled up and they need time to let every thing settle. Give it a little more time and see. Hopefully some one else has some better suggestions or advice about it.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

patfat said:


> Looks like were in the same boat but i have three in my 29 "going to get 2 or 3 more tomorrow" but mine look pretty lazy also. I see them but there mostly just laying around on the plants. They have huge bellies but I don't seem them doing much of any thing any more. I usually give them an algae wafer just as a little easy treat but the last time I gave them they didn't even touch it and the follow day or so I saw it there starting to get moldy. so I wont be feeding them any wafers for a little while. I just think there super filled up and they need time to let every thing settle. Give it a little more time and see. Hopefully some one else has some better suggestions or advice about it.


Thanks! Glad to hear it's not just mine that have gotten fat and lazy, lol!


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

I give my zuchini every 3 days. They also steal the corys' algae wafer and shrimp pellets (yes they LOVE the shrimp pellets). And they still spend most of the day out of feeding times perusing the rocks and plants.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

roostertech said:


> I give my zuchini every 3 days. They also steal the corys' algae wafer and shrimp pellets (yes they LOVE the shrimp pellets). And they still spend most of the day out of feeding times perusing the rocks and plants.


I never see mine do anything. They all hang out behind the filter intake sponge.


----------



## terror lover 11 (Dec 11, 2015)

For most animals, plants are harder to digest than meat. This is clearly evident in elephants, with grasses still showing! Probably happens with otos too.


----------

